

You're Blaming the Wrong People - spenrose
https://medium.com/@johncwelch/you-re-blaming-the-wrong-people-2878ab149faf

======
spenrose
"The current flavor of the month in the Apple space is iMore.com. Renee
Ritchie’s response is here.

Setting aside Gruber’s dripping condescension and evidently complete lack of
understanding that not every web site can or should be DF or The Loop, when
you’re a company like Mobile Nations or anyone else that consists more of one
lone “raconteur” and has to do things like pay writers, designers, and tech
people, you’re fucked. Why?

Well, for one, unlike newspapers or non-internet radio/TV, for a web site,
success can kill you just as much as failure. Bandwidth is not free, and at
scale, doesn’t even resemble cheap. You want to have all that dynamic
goodness? That’s more network accesses. That’s bandwidth and storage, and no
one is giving that away, especially not at the scale that an iMore needs."

